# Wikipedia takes business approach



## nickel (Apr 18, 2008)

By Maggie Shiels
BBC News, San Francisco

Wikipedia started as a hobby with noble aims and in just six short years has turned into a global brand headed by a founder who is both a guiding light for devotees and a lightning rod for critics.

While Wikipedia goes from milestone to milestone in its quest to provide every person with a free encyclopaedia, Jimmy Wales's efforts to shift the organisation towards a more business-like approach has put him firmly back in the firing line.

Over the last few months the charismatic leader has been lambasted for his use of expenses, his love of the limelight, his seemingly partial editing on some Wikipedia postings and his private life.

Fallout over the latter led to headlines such as "Wiki Quickie" and gossip sites having a field day when his ex auctioned Mr Wales's clothes on eBay.


For more information visit the BBC's page.


----------

